
Self-absorption in programmer culture - dkarapetyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI8tNMsozo0&feature=youtu.be&t=12m35s
======
greenyoda
Note that this is an excerpt from Rich Hickey's (creator of Clojure) keynote
talk entitled "Simplicity Matters" at Rails Conf 2012.

